# Christmas trees/decorations and my Vizsla puppy



## Tiashea (Nov 12, 2015)

My little boy is 4 1/2 months old. Christmas is coming and I am concerned about my tree. Anyone have any suggestions or experience with Vizsla and Christmas decor??


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

My suggestion - watch him closely and do not leave him unsupervised around the tree. I used only hard plastic decorations (nothing breakable). If he pays attention to something work on your "leave it/off" command (whatever you use). 

He may show no interest, but if he does you need to teach him to leave it alone. For your first Christmas err on the side of caution and keep decor puppy proof (including wires).


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our first Christmas with our first V was no big deal, She loved the tree, and didn't really bother it... UNTIL... I received a BIRD ornament as a gift and clipped it to the branch. OMG!! the minute she got a look at that Bird, she went nuts... needles to say the bird came out of the tree!!

Just a warning, you might want to stay away from Bird ornaments, or anything resembling feathers...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I only decorated the top half of the tree on my pups first Christmas.
I also had my husband tie it off to the wall so it couldn't be turned over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a V will MARK it - BARK it & will tear it apart - best bet - chain link fence - razor wire -only cuts the odds down 50 %


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our V didn't care about the tree our first Christmas with her at all, until one of our cats batted an ornament off the tree and it went rolling across the living room floor, after that every ornament was a ball to her! Hah. Thankfully she responds well to the leave it command and it hasn't been an issue since.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> a V will MARK it - BARK it & will tear it apart - best bet - chain link fence - razor wire -only cuts the odds down 50 %


You can't keep blaming PIKE for everything you do.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR -SO TRUE !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

The vizsla leaves the tree alone except for she brushes up against it sometimes. we don't put any glass ornaments near the bottom branches. My husband's cat drinks the water from the tree stand. Nothing to really worry about. My tree has owls on it so there are feathers..........


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Neither one of our vizslas has ever touched our tree, marked our tree or even bumped into it. I think they look at it as just another piece of furniture. 

Now, if I strung popcorn on it......that's another story.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> a V will MARK it - BARK it & will tear it apart - best bet - chain link fence - razor wire -only cuts the odds down 50 %


Just for you REM


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've arrived home from work to carnage, Goldenballs Elvis might just find his being used as replacement baubles!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe come on, you know you have to post pictures.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Awe come on, you know you have to post pictures.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that made me laugh.
Elvis was just giving you a reminder, that He is still a pup.


----------

